# BIKE BRITAIN by Paul Salter



## aqaleigh (1 Dec 2009)

Hi

I am doing LEJOG next year & hired this book from my local library 

It was so good I now want to buy it but cant find a copy

So if you have BIKE BRITAIN by PAUL SALTER and want to sell it please let me know

cheers

leigh


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Dec 2009)

Is this -> http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAnd...oductId=9780958225618&shop=10004&type=Froogle 

what you are after ?


----------



## aqaleigh (11 Dec 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Is this -> http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAnd...oductId=9780958225618&shop=10004&type=Froogle
> 
> what you are after ?




hi

i ordered from here and am now nearing the 60 day cut off point for an instant refund - seems they can't get hold of it


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Dec 2009)

There are a few copies available here -> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bike-Britain-Cycling-Lands-OGroats/dp/0958225613 but they are not cheap.


----------

